# Pepsi to Use Real Sugar in 'Pepsi Throwback' and 'Mountain Dew Throwback' in April



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2009)

*Pepsi to Use Real Sugar in 'Pepsi Throwback' and 'Mountain Dew Throwback' in April*

  			 				 Posted by Erin Zimmer, February 17, 2009 at  2:45 PM

bevreview.com

   Starting April 20, Pepsi will sell cans of *Pepsi Throwback* and *Mountain Dew Throwback,* which will be *made with real sugar instead of HFCS.* According to an email exchange today with Pepsi-Cola rep Nicole Bradley (inspired by Serious Eaters' questions): "Both products will be offered at the same price as regular Pepsi and regular Mountain Dew." The drinks will only be available until June 13.


http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/02/...ar-in-pepsi-throwback-mountain-dew-april.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2009)

Do whatever they want with Pespi I don't much care for it but as far as my Mountain Dew goes... well I can only say...


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow MaCaver I'm surprised...you actually prefer HFCS to real sugar??

Heck, I don't normally drink either one of them, but just for the sake of trying soda made with real sugar (which most haven't been for over 15 years at least) Iwas thinking about picking up a six pack and doing taste comparisons. It should be interesting, the HFCS version versus the real version. I'm betting the real version would win.


----------



## Carol (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh wow....I miss Mountain Dew made with real sugar, and I'm not one to drink sugary drinks at all.

I suspect they will keep producing a version of both with HFCS.  Its cheaper than sugar and their production line is already in place for it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2009)

I prefer sugar cola's. I remember when Jolt was "Real Sugar" 2x caffine!".


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I prefer sugar cola's. I remember when Jolt was "Real Sugar" 2x caffine!".


I LOVE Jolt cola.  I, too, remember jolt in the 16 oz glass bottle that had "twice the sugar and twice the caffeine".  It disappeared around here for several years and when it came back it was HFCS and in a huge metal can a la energy drinks.  Of course, I drink so much coffee and have for years that Jolt doesn't give me a kick anymore.  It's just a good alternative for my coffee when it gets hot.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 21, 2009)

I wonder what Dr. Mer-Cola has to say about this.


----------



## geezer (Feb 23, 2009)

Out here in Arizona, the Mexican immigrants will pay about double for imported Mexican Cokes, Pepsis, and other sodas from home, all in thick deposit bottles (remember those?). The first time I bought one-- a Coke in a thick greenish glass bottle, it was like a time warp to when I was a kid again. The stuff tasted the way I remembered that it used to. My wife (a dental hygienist who despises soft drinks on principle) said it's 'cause they are made with real sugar. Maybe that's it. Viva Mexico.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2009)

As a side note, I'm now experimenting with home brewed Ginger Ale.  All real sugar.  Quite different than the bottled stuff.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 24, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> As a side note, I'm now experimenting with home brewed Ginger Ale. All real sugar. Quite different than the bottled stuff.


 
Yeah, I make Root Beer like that too... Careful with that Gingerale once its bottled... those bottles WILL explode.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 24, 2009)

Right now, did ginger syrup as a mix in to carbonated water.  Gonna try bottling once I put enough bottles on the side.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.bevreview.com/2009/04/17/pepsi-throwback/

It's here!

It's good!

It reminds me of my childhood!

I'm in nerdvana!


----------



## Carol (Apr 22, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiice.  As much as I've been trying to stay away from sugar, I'm going to have to find me some Mountain Dew  

(Bob, can I steal the word 'nerdvana'?  I love it!!) :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2009)

Sure


----------



## clfsean (Apr 22, 2009)

geezer said:


> Out here in Arizona, the Mexican immigrants will pay about double for imported Mexican Cokes, Pepsis, and other sodas from home, all in thick deposit bottles (remember those?). The first time I bought one-- a Coke in a thick greenish glass bottle, it was like a time warp to when I was a kid again. The stuff tasted the way I remembered that it used to. My wife (a dental hygienist who despises soft drinks on principle) said it's 'cause they are made with real sugar. Maybe that's it. Viva Mexico.



They taste better! I love going to Mexico & having soft drinks. Makes the shots go down easier too...


----------



## clfsean (Apr 22, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiice.  As much as I've been trying to stay away from sugar, I'm going to have to find me some Mountain Dew
> 
> (Bob, can I steal the word 'nerdvana'?  I love it!!) :lol:



I wonder if they'll do the Voltage Dew with real sugar????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2009)

The Throwbacks are limited time only. So buy it, buy it lots, and bug the **** outta Pepsi to make it permanent.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2009)

Out of production, when the warehouses are empty, real Pepsi is gone again.  I just picked up 24 cases, cleaned out 2 Wegmans and a Walmart of their last shipments of TB.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 13, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Out of production, when the warehouses are empty, real Pepsi is gone again.  I just picked up 24 cases, cleaned out 2 Wegmans and a Walmart of their last shipments of TB.



I'm glad I got to try it before I was diagnosed as diabetic - now I won't ever be able to drink it again even if it was around.

But I have to tell you - I didn't like it.

I noticed it wasn't made with cane sugar but with beet sugar.  I think there's a difference.

I was planning to swing through West Jefferson, NC on my way home in a couple weeks to pick up some 'real' Mountain Dew, made with cane sugar (they're the last ones who make it), but with the diabetes, scratch that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Bill. 

Locally, the MD is long out of stock. At least I haven't seen it the last 2 weeks.  

Cane vs Beet, there probably is a taste difference. I think Pepsi Natural uses cane, though that's only available in a few markets right now. If I get to Cleveland anytime soon I'll snag some and see how it compares.

I just sent Pepsi's president an email asking them to keep the product. Anyone interested in adding their voice, visit http://cr.pepsi.com/usen/pepsiusen.cfm?date=20090613.

Once my stockpile is gone, it's back to tea and Indi-Pop for me.
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2009)

Make Pepsi Throwback Permanent! petition


----------



## Big Don (Jun 14, 2009)

My name is Don 
and I drink a ton of Mountain Dew.
I tried the Throwback by accident. Hey, it's a green friggin bottle...
I almost threw it back. It just tasted wrong.
The Pepsi I loved, but, the Mountain Dew, eww...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 14, 2009)

Big Don said:


> The Pepsi I loved, but, the Mountain Dew, eww...



Perhaps they should call it 'Mountain Ewww'

Mountain dew is not a big success in western Europe. I never came across it.
Anyway I remember not liking the HFCS cola in the US.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 14, 2009)

I am old enough to remember Mountain Dew when it still featured a hillbilly character on the bottle, holding a jug marked 'xxx' that was shooting it's cork straight up and through the brim of the guy's hat, with the catchphrase _"It'll tickle your innards!"_







The taste changed radically when Pepsi went to HFCS instead of cane sugar.  I got used to it, but I remembered what Mountain Dew used to taste like, and missed it.

The "Throwback" Mountain Dew reminded me of the old Mountain Dew, but it was 'close but no cigar'.

I am told that Mountain Dew (and Pepsi, and many other products) are still made with cane sugar in Mexico - some people who live in cities like LA claim that it is imported and sold at bodegas and dollar stores if you know where to look.  The only other option I am aware of is West Jefferson Doctor Pepper, which is a family-owned bottler in West Jefferson, North Carolina who never lost their franchise right to make Pepsi the way they want to, even though they are not a Pepsi bottler, but independent.  They make it with cane sugar (Doctor Pepper, too) and sell it locally ONLY.  They are not allowed to sell outside of their region.  They do not advertise online.  Some enterprising small companies go there and buy the stuff and sell it online at a huge markup.

So if you really really want cane sugar Pepsi, you have to try this - or look for local Mexican markets and see if they have imported Mexican Pepsi, etc.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2009)

Coke rep I talked to today said Coke has no intent of going back to sugar in the US. Suggested looking for Kosher Coke (with a yellow cap, not red) around Passover in the seasonal section of the store.  Mexican Coke (and Pepsi) is still made with sugar because outside the US corn isn't paid off with tax dollars.  I'll find out in December when I'm in Mexico I suspect. LOL!


----------



## Carol (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought the Mountain Dew throwback was gross.  It was pretty hard to find up here...I finally found a bottle at an independent gas station and...yuck!  What a disappointment!

I didn't know about the Mountain Dew in Jefferson, Bill.  I think my favorite drink as a kid was the Mountain Dew in glass bottles that was bottled in North Carolina.  My grandparents, uncles, and ants always had some around when we came down to visit.

I think I'll look for that on my next trip to NC if...and only if...the doc says its OK.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 14, 2009)

I think, maybe I didn't like the Mountain Dew throwback, because I didn't start drinking Mountain Dew when it was made with the old recipe...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2009)

Possible. Then again, I just don't like MD. You know the Canadian version is caffeine free? What's the point I say. LOL!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Possible. Then again, I just don't like MD. You know the Canadian version is caffeine free? What's the point I say. LOL!


Caffeine Free?! I knew something was wrong with Canadians...


----------



## cdunn (Jun 15, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Make Pepsi Throwback Permanent! petition



So, how much more per can are you willing to pay for real sugar?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2009)

US Sugar prices are artificially high to begin with, US Corn artificially low. Switch some of those tax dollars from subsidizing corn to subsidizing sugar, and it'll balance out.  Pepsi rep I spoke to said Pepsi makes about 5c less per can of TB than regular. 1 can in a 12 pack selling for $3 costs 25c. Sells in a vending machine for $1.  So, considering that amount of mark up, I say even as things are, they can make it, make a profit, and sell at the existing accepted price points, without raising prices.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 15, 2009)

'Throwback Coca-Cola' could be interesting, what with the cocaine and all.  

I say Fie on your sweet drinks!  Drink Beverly, and give your taste buds the punishment they truly deserve!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2009)

Eh, the amount of cocaine in there is so small, you'd have to drink a pallet just to get a little buzz.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2009)

Still have 30 cases in the hall.  LOL



> Thank you for contacting Pepsi-Cola regarding Pepsi Throwback.
> 
> I was happy to hear how much you enjoyed this refreshingly retro beverage sweetened with natural sugar.
> 
> ...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 1, 2009)

What ever happened to Jolt?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2009)

went to corn syrup in the US


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2010)

Well....TB was out again. Cans in cases are sold out, no more at the warehouse in WNY.  Supply of 20oz and 2l is drying up early.  Seems it sold like crazy.  I didn't get any new cases, and only have 12 left from the previous batch.  Supposedly, will be back out in the summer for a few weeks. Hope so. I'll need a reload then.  LOL!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 6, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well....TB was out again. Cans in cases are sold out, no more at the warehouse in WNY.  Supply of 20oz and 2l is drying up early.  Seems it sold like crazy.  I didn't get any new cases, and only have 12 left from the previous batch.  Supposedly, will be back out in the summer for a few weeks. Hope so. I'll need a reload then.  LOL!



Here you go:

http://www.pepsithrowbackhub.com/

I can't partake anymore - the diabetes, ya know.  But it was good while it lasted.


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2010)

This time it looks like the Mountain Dew Throwback has real sugar and not beet sugar.  Dang, I hope I can find some....not like my waistline needs it...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2010)

Plenty of 20oz Mt Dew here. 2l are rare though.


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2010)

I might have to commission Silver Star Web Designs to buy some "drugs" for me...  :lol:

Ahhh...sugar *and* caffeine...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2010)

Let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------

